# Αναζητώντας ηχολήπτη...



## bernardina (Feb 20, 2013)

Ο τίτλος ανήκει στο άρθρο που έγραψε ο Δημήτρης Φύσσας σε ένα από τα έντυπα με τα οποία συνεργάζεται.
Επειδή το κείμενό του δίνει πολλή τροφή για σκέψη, λόγο και --ενδεχομένως-- αντίλογο, το αναδημοσιεύω. Προσυπογράφοντας.

Ο Καμίνης παρέλαβε τον κακλαμανικό Δήμο της Αθήνας υπερχρεωμένο, άκρως κομματικοποιημένο και σχεδόν μη λειτουργικό. Δυο χρόνια και κάτι τώρα, κάνει ό,τι μπορεί για να μαζέψει την κατάσταση, αν μαζεύεται. Προτεραιότητες του Δήμου είναι φυσικά το πράσινο, οι παιδικοί σταθμοί, τα σχολεία, η καθαριότητα, τα νεκροταφεία, οι πλάκες των πεζοδρομίων κλπ. Δευτερεύων τομέας είναι προφανώς η ενημέρωση και ψυχαγωγία.

Εδώ προεξάρχει ο ιστορικός δημοτικός ραδιοσταθμός «9,84» (ιστορικός γιατί ήταν ο πρώτος που είχε σπάσει το μονοπώλιο της ΕΡΤ, με τσαμπουκά του αείμνηστου Έβερτ προς την τοτινή κυβέρνηση Παπανδρέου). Αντί ο Καμίνης να κλείσει το σταθμό, όπως θα μπορούσε, αποφάσισε να τον κρατήσει και να τον εξυγιάνει. Με τον Καμπύλη επικεφαλής, ο σταθμός πέτυχε τεράστια μείωση των εξόδων του, ιδίως απαλλασσόμενος από τα παχυλά συμβόλαια δημοσιογράφων και άλλων συνεργατών (τα στοιχεία είναι ανεβασμένα στο ίντερνετ, προσιτά σε όλους), βελτίωση της ποιότητας (με πολλές εκπομπές πνεύματος - προβληματισμού, με έμφαση στο βιβλίο, με ψυχαγωγία αισθητικών αξιώσεων κλπ) και αύξηση της ακροαματικότητάς του (κι εδώ, επίσης, τα στοιχεία είναι στο ίντερνετ,).

Δημιουργήθηκε έτσι ένας καινούργιος σταθμός, με ανθρώπους που δουλεύουν το ψωμί που τρώνε, κι ας είναι οι αμοιβές τους κλάσμα κλάσματος τού ό,τι έδινε η παλιά διοίκηση στους προηγούμενους. Ή, αντίθετα, ακριβώς γι΄αυτό: αυτό που το λένε «φιλοτιμία», το λένε «συνείδηση των καταστάσεων», το λένε «όχι καβαλημένο καλάμι», το λένε «επιβεβαίωση της αμοιβής με αληθινή δουλειά», το λένε «μη επανάπαυση», και, για πολλούς, «μη μονιμότητα», «συνεχής αξιολόγηση» και «μέτρηση παραγωγικότητας». Κι όλα αυτά, εδραζόμενα στη σαφή γνώση της πραγματικότητας: ότι ο σταθμός ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να κλείσει, πολύ απλά γιατί άλλοι δημοτικοί τομείς έχουν προτεραιότητα, ενώ λεφτά δεν περισσεύουν.

Μιλάμε επομένως για γιγάντια προσπάθεια εξυγίανσης, στο τέλος της οποίας ο σταθμός δε θα είναι καθόλου ή θα είναι ακόμα λιγότερο ζημιογόνος για το Δήμο. Μιλάμε για σχεδιασμό που θα μπορούσε ν΄ αποτελεί πρότυπο για κάθε δημόσια υπηρεσία. Αλλά δε φτάνει η μείωση των εξόδων, απαιτείται και αύξηση των εσόδων. Για ένα ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό, αυτό σημαίνει αύξηση διαφημίσεων. Αναμενόμενο για τον «9,84», από τη στιγμή που η ποιότητα και η ακροαματικότητά του ανεβαίνουν.

Αλλά αυτό ενοχλεί πολλούς. Εννοώ, η ανεξάρτητη, ιδιότυπη, ελεύθερη φωνή τού «9,84» ενοχλεί πολλούς. Γιατί ένα μεγάλο μέρος των παραγωγών στο σταθμό συμβαίνει να έχουν δικά τους μυαλά. Να μην είναι εθνικιστές, λαϊκιστές, αντιευρωπαίοι, ψευτοεπαναστάτες, αυτονόητα αντιμνημονιακοί ή φιλοκυβερνητικοί. Να ψάχνουν τα πράγματα, να μη λένε «ο λαός έχει πάντα δίκιο». Να μην υποστηρίζουν κάθε απεργία που ξεσπάει. Να σκέφτονται με το μυαλό τους και όχι με κομματικές ντιρεκτίβες. Να παρακολουθούν, να προβληματίζονται και να τεκμηριώνουν ό,τι λένε. Ιδίως όμως, ας το ξαναπώ, να ξέρουν ότι πρέπει να δουλεύουν για ν΄ αμείβονται, ότι προϋπόθεση για τη δουλειά τους είναι να υπάρχει ο σταθμός- κι όχι αντίστροφα.

Αυτός που ενοχλήθηκε περισσότερο φαίνεται πως είναι η ΕΣΗΕΑ (Ένωση Συντακτών Ημερησίων Εφημερίδων Αθηνών, το επαγγελματικό σωματείο των δημοσιογράφων. Και η οποία ΕΣΗΕΑ, αν και με στελέχη που -υποτίθεται- ξέρουν από ιδιωτικό τομέα, δεν καταλαβαίνει γρυ σε τι κόσμο ζούμε, τι θα πει κρίση. Απαιτεί από τον «9,84» μονιμότητες, ψηλές αμοιβές για όλους, μη απολύσεις, συλλογικές συμβάσεις και ό,τι άλλο τής έρθει στο νου. Και κηρύσσει απεργίες και στάσεις εργασίας, άλλοτε μόνο στον «9,84» και άλλοτε σε όλα τα δημόσια - δημοτικά μέσα ενημέρωσης, ενώ ξέρουν πολύ καλά ότι προσλήψεις στο δημόσιο πλέον δε γίνονται.

Ο σκοπός ολοφάνερος: ν΄ αγανακτήσουν οι ακροατές, να μειωθεί η ακροαματικότητα, να μειωθούν τα έσοδα- και τελικά να κλείσει ο σταθμός. Γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφω, κανείς δεν ξέρει πότε θα σταματήσουν οι στάσεις ή οι απεργίες. Δηλαδή, με το πρόσχημα να κατοχυρωθεί το ένα και το άλλο και το παράλλο, να καταλήξουμε στο να ξαναχρεωθεί κι άλλο και τελικά να σβήσει ο σταθμός. Αυτοί οι ίδιοι οι συνδικαλιστές της ΕΣΗΕΑ δεν ενοχλούνται, φυσικά. Έχουν κατοχυρωμένα για τον εαυτό τους όλα όσα έγραφα πριν. Γιατί όλοι οι (μεγαλο)δημοσιογράφοι με μισθολόγιο έχουν εξαιρεθεί από κάθε μέτρο που έπιασε άλλες κατηγορίες εργαζομένων ή «εργαζομένων». Δεν ξέρουν τι θα πει μπλοκάκι, τι θα πει να πληρώνεις μόνος σου τον ΟΑΕΕ /ΤΕΒΕ, αν τα καταφέρνεις φυσικά. Κάτι σαν υπάλληλοι της Βουλής, αν σας θυμίζει τίποτα.

Από την περασμένη άνοιξη, έχω και γω μια μικρή συμμετοχή στην προσπάθεια τού «9,84», χάρη στην εμπιστοσύνη του Καμπύλη και των συναδέλφων μου στο προϋπάρχον «Φελέκι» του Σαββατοκύριακου. Παίρνω μηνιαία τόσα λίγα χρήματα, που είναι πιθανότατα λιγότερα από τη μέση συνδικαλιστική εισφορά στην ΕΣΗΕΑ. Τόσα λίγα, που οι συνδικαλιστές της ΕΣΗΕΑ ή οι προ Καμίνη / Καμπύλη συνεργάτες του «9,84» ούτε θα γύριζαν να τα κοιτάξουν. Κι όμως, για μένα είναι πολλά. Πάρα πολλά. Και πολύτιμα. Και εννοώ να τα δουλεύω, αφού ο δήμος μού τα δίνει- δηλαδή οι φορολογούμενοι δημότες. Διαφορετικά, κάθε φορά που υποχρεώνομαι να μη δουλέψω, θα έπρεπε να μου αφαιρούνται- ηθικό δίλημμα για το οποίο έχω ξαναγράψει. Κι αν υπάρχει το δικαίωμα στην απεργία, υπάρχει το δικαίωμα στην εργασία. Στα 57 μου, θεωρώ το δεύτερο πολλά καντάρια βαρύτερο. Για λόγους αρχής, όχι μονάχα λόγω προσωπικής φτώχειας.

Κι ακόμα, δε θυμάμαι να έγινε καμιά συνέλευση στο σταθμό, με το ερώτημα «Να γίνει ή όχι στάση εργασίας / να γίνει ή όχι απεργία». Συνέλευση που να μετέχουν όλοι όσοι δημοσιογραφούν στον 9,84, μέλη και μη μέλη της ΕΣΗΕΑ. Όλες αυτές οι ατέρμονες στάσεις εργασίας και απεργίες κηρύσσονται με «αποφασίζομεν και διατάσσομεν». Αλλά εμένα μ΄ ενοχλεί ν΄αποφασίζουν άλλοι για μένα, δίχως να με ρωτάνε. Γι΄ αυτό το λόγο, στην επόμενη στάση εργασίας που θα κηρύξει στο σταθμό μας η ΕΣΗΕΑ χωρίς να με/μας ρωτήσει, εγώ προσωπικά δηλώνω από τώρα ότι θέλω να δουλέψω. Υπάρχει ηχολήπτης που να σκέφτεται όπως εγώ, να κάνουμε εκπομπή μαζί;

Δημήτρης Φύσσας
«μπλοκάκιας» και μη μέλος της ΕΣΗΕΑ


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2013)

Υπό ΚΣ θα έκανα διάλογο και θα έλεγα σκεψεις, αλλά επειδή το άρθρο ξεκινάει σαν προπαγάνδα υπερ του δημάρχου _Ο.Τ.Ελειος Καμίνης_ χάνω τη διάθεση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2013)

Αγνόησε λοιπόν την προπαγάνδα (για την οποία άλλωστε ήδη τοποθετήθηκες) και κάνε διάλογο σε ό,τι θεωρείς ουσιαστικό. Επειδή, προφανώς, κάτι έχεις/θέλεις να πεις.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 20, 2013)

Εκεί έχουμε φτάσει; Να μην τολμάει κανείς να πει κάποιες _αλήθειες_ επειδή αυτομάτως θεωρείται προπαγάνδα; 
Δεν είμαστε καλά!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 20, 2013)

Δεν νομίζω να ονομάζεται προπαγάνδα υπέρ κανενός δημάρχου η αναφορά του γεγονότος "παρέλαβε έναν υπερχρεωμένο δήμο και προσπαθεί να τον εξυγιάνει". Αυτό συμβαίνει σε δεκάδες άλλους δήμους, και αυτό προσπαθούν να κάνουν πολλοί δήμαρχοι.


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2013)

Όταν παρουσιάζεις τον οποιονδήποτε σαν θεό που έλυσε τα προβλήματα, τι είναι;
Κι όταν βάζεις μέσα και κλισέ τύπου 'παρέλαβε καμμένη γη" τι είναι;

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτός ο Δήμος Αθηναίων από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου ο κάθε δήμαρχος έχει παραλαβει τεράστια προβλήματα και τα έχει λύσει. Αν αλήθευε τότε κάποια εποχή πριν την εποχή που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου, ο Δ.Α. πρέπει να ήταν κόλαση αφού όλο προβληματα λύνουν κι ακόμα καμμένη γη παραμένει.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 20, 2013)

SBE said:


> Όταν παρουσιάζεις τον οποιονδήποτε σαν θεό που έλυσε τα προβλήματα, τι είναι;
> Κι όταν βάζεις μέσα και κλισέ τύπου 'παρέλαβε καμμένη γη" τι είναι;
> 
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτός ο Δήμος Αθηναίων από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου ο κάθε δήμαρχος έχει παραλαβει τεράστια προβλήματα και τα έχει λύσει. Αν αλήθευε τότε κάποια εποχή πριν την εποχή που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου, ο Δ.Α. πρέπει να ήταν κόλαση αφού όλο προβληματα λύνουν κι ακόμα καμμένη γη παραμένει.



Ο Καμίνης παρέλαβε τον κακλαμανικό Δήμο της Αθήνας υπερχρεωμένο, άκρως κομματικοποιημένο και σχεδόν μη λειτουργικό. Δυο χρόνια και κάτι τώρα, κάνει ό,τι μπορεί για να μαζέψει την κατάσταση, αν μαζεύεται.

Παράβαλε αυτό με όσα γράφεις αποπάνω και θα δεις πόσο εμπαθή και διαστρεβλωμένα είναι τα "συμπεράσματά" σου. 

Αν βγάλεις τις παρωπίδες, ίσως καταφέρεις να διαβάσεις και κάτω από την πρώτη παράγραφο και να δεις την ουσία των όσων λέει ο Φύσσας. Αν πάλι δεν θέλεις, ξα σου.


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2013)

Δεν θέλω και νομίζω ότι το έκανα προφανές απο το πρωτο μου μήνυμα. 
Στο οποίο εξήγησα επίσης ότι δεν μου αρέσει το ύφος του γενικότερα. 
Και για να πω και κάτι ακόμα: νομίζω ότι η εισαγωγή του δεν κολλάει με όσα λέει πιο κάτω. Βλέπω αντίφαση.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 20, 2013)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν η ΕΣΗΕΑ έχει προβάλει τις ίδιες απαιτήσεις και για άλλα ΜΜΕ, που πρόσφατα είχαν απολύσεις, μη καταβολή δεδουλευμένων και τέτοια, όπως, ξερωγώ, το MAD (όλο και κάποιος δημοσιογράφος θα δουλεύει κι εκεί) ή τον 902 - ρωτάω, δεν ξέρω.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2013)

Η δική μου απορία είναι λίγο πιο περίπλοκη. Η ΕΣΗΕΑ αποφασίζει να γίνει απεργία στον 9.84 αφού έχει δεχτεί σχετική αίτηση εργαζομένων του 9.84 ή επειδή έτσι αποφάσισαν κάποιοι, ίσως αντίζηλοι του 9.84 που τυχαίνει να έχουν επιρροή στην ΕΣΗΕΑ; Την απόφαση για απεργία στον 9.84 την παίρνει ο εργαζόμενος του SKAI, ας πούμε, ή ο εργαζόμενος στον 9.84;

Δεν αναφέρομαι στις γενικές απεργίες των δημοσιογράφων προφανώς, οι οποίες μπορεί να χαρακτηρίζονται από την εντελώς δική τους σκοπιμότητα ή παράνοια.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 20, 2013)

Και επίσης, με τι πλειοψηφία των εγγεγραμμένων στην ΕΣΗΕΑ δημοσιογράφων λαμβάνονται αυτές οι αποφάσεις;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 20, 2013)

nickel said:


> Η δική μου απορία είναι λίγο πιο περίπλοκη. Η ΕΣΗΕΑ αποφασίζει να γίνει απεργία στον 9.84 αφού έχει δεχτεί σχετική αίτηση εργαζομένων του 9.84 ή επειδή έτσι αποφάσισαν κάποιοι αντίζηλοι του 9.84 που τυχαίνει να έχουν επιρροή στην ΕΣΗΕΑ; Την απόφαση για απεργία στον 9.84 την παίρνει ο εργαζόμενος του SKAI, ας πούμε, ή ο εργαζόμενος στον 9.84;
> 
> Δεν αναφέρομαι στις γενικές απεργίες των δημοσιογράφων προφανώς, οι οποίες μπορεί να χαρακτηρίζονται από την εντελώς δική τους σκοπιμότητα ή παράνοια.



Στο κείμενο του Φύσσα λέει: Κι ακόμα, δε θυμάμαι να έγινε καμιά συνέλευση στο σταθμό, με το ερώτημα «Να γίνει ή όχι στάση εργασίας / να γίνει ή όχι απεργία». Συνέλευση που να μετέχουν όλοι όσοι δημοσιογραφούν στον 9,84, μέλη και μη μέλη της ΕΣΗΕΑ. Όλες αυτές οι ατέρμονες στάσεις εργασίας και απεργίες κηρύσσονται με «αποφασίζομεν και διατάσσομεν». Αλλά εμένα μ΄ ενοχλεί ν΄αποφασίζουν άλλοι για μένα, δίχως να με ρωτάνε.

Ως ένα βαθμό, απαντάει στην απορία σου, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2013)

Σε αυτό το ιστολόγημα, πάντως (που αφορά δημοσιογράφους του Ριζοσπάστη) βλέπω ότι η ΕΣΗΕΑ καλεί τους εργαζόμενους στον «Ρ» στα γραφεία της για συνέλευση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ως ένα βαθμό, απαντάει στην απορία σου, έτσι δεν είναι;


Μάλλον θέλω κάτι περισσότερο απ' αυτό που ήδη διάβασα. Ο Φύσσας έγραψε ότι δεν είναι ο ίδιος μέλος της ΕΣΗΕΑ. Πόσοι από τους εργαζόμενους στον 9.84 είναι και πόσοι δεν είναι μέλη της ΕΣΗΕΑ; Η συμμετοχή στην ΕΣΗΕΑ έχει και κάποια προνόμια, αν ξέρω καλά. Αν είσαι μέλος της ΕΣΗΕΑ και εκφράσεις δημόσια τις αντιρρήσεις σου για την πολιτική στα ΜΜΕ, μπορεί και να σε διαγράψουν προσωρινά, όπως έγινε με τον Μανδραβέλη. Οι εργαζόμενοι στον σταθμό που είναι και μέλη της ΕΣΗΕΑ μπορούν να βγουν και να μιλήσουν δημόσια με την άνεση που μιλάει ο Φύσσας;


----------

